# American Woodshop



## Ogee Fillet

I put the boat away for the winter. Have no heat in the shop, pretty much done with the wood working for the year. Just kind of waiting for the ice fishing season to get on it’s way.
Thought I would check out Scott Phillip‘s show. It airs on our local PBS station WBGU and they put it up on the www.
Check it out at --- http://wbgu.org/americanwoodshop/index.html 
30+ shows ought to keep me busy until ice up.


----------



## Maveric777

Thanks for sharing Ogee.....:thumbsup:


----------



## JohnK007

Watched a couple of his videos last night, pretty good show! Thanks for the link. Never heard of this show until you posted it.


----------



## John in Tennessee

*Check out Wood Whisperer*

http://thewoodwhisperer.com/




JohnK007 said:


> Watched a couple of his videos last night, pretty good show! Thanks for the link. Never heard of this show until you posted it.


----------



## Ogee Fillet

John,--That Wood Whisperer site is pretty nice. Do you know of anymore woodworking , video /pod cast sites?
Thanks for posting it.

http://www.woodworkingonline.com/category/podcast/page/5/


----------



## RLHERRON

Thought I would check out Scott Phillip‘s show. It airs on our local PBS station WBGU and they put it up on the www.
Check it out at --- http://wbgu.org/americanwoodshop/index.html 
30+ shows ought to keep me busy until ice up.[/quote]

Thanks for the link. Nice site. Our local stations as well as cable have dropped all the woodworking shows. If anyone has similar links, they would be appreciated.

RLH :thumbsup:


----------

